# My current litters.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Icons first litter, 9 pups. They should all be siamese and burmese, some satins and problably some LH too  Mom Icon is burmese fox LH SA carrying aby, dad Mr. Mus is bluepoint siamese, carrying satin and LH.










Coco's first litter, 9 was born, only 4 has survived though. Colours? That's a though one, i THINK theres 1 chocolate (fox/tan), 1 agouti?, 1 "Benetti-coloured" and 1 ???. Mom is black/chocolate fox and dad is Benetti (which can be seen here: viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1351 )










Also Gobi is expecting her first litter too. She's due sunday/monday. I'm expecting burmese, siamese, sepia, himalayan in self and fox. All babies will carry satin, any SH babies will carry LH. Mom Gobi is burmese berkshire LH SA carrying aby. Dad is Himalayan SH, carrying satin and LH.

Gobi - she has gained more that 20 grams:


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

They're lovely! I would love a baby from that first litter if I were a bit closer!  Congrats on the beautiful bubs!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mari said:


> They're lovely! I would love a baby from that first litter if I were a bit closer!  Congrats on the beautiful bubs!


Thanks 

Gobi had her babies today, OMG they are tiny being born 2-3 days too early, but looks fine even though they are small, they have milkbellies and are active 

But i didn't get to move her to her own cage, since i was planning to do this today :roll: Oh well, i'm sure Icon & Gobi will help each other with the pups 

Gobi's babies :love1


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Ooooh! Congrats! Some PE babes in there! What colors are you expecting?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mari said:


> Ooooh! Congrats! Some PE babes in there! What colors are you expecting?


I'm expecting burmese, siamese, sepia, himalayan in self and fox. All babies will carry satin, any SH babies will carry LH.


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

They sound lovely! How are all of the bubs doing?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mari said:


> They sound lovely! How are all of the bubs doing?


They are doing great, all have survived 

There's 5 red eyed and 5 black eyed pups in Gobi's litter 










Icons 9 babies just opened their eyes and they have been sexed and coloured;

3 siamese fox males, one is satin.
3 burmese males, 2 is satin, the last one is fox.
3 burmese females, one is fox.

Some of them might be longhaired 

Pics of Icons first litter (Vanaheim litter G):

Siameses









Burmeses









Coco's litter opened their yesterday and have been sexed. I'm not sure of their colours but they might be:

1 chocolate or burmese fox female
1 lemon agouti male
1 ?benetti? female
1 stone agouti female

Pics:


----------

